# Mistubishi Projector TV/ Distorted input image



## cw2728 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a mistubishi vs-50111 projector tv that is all of a sudden (no problems yesterday) showing a "squiggly" distorted image with any input from dvd or S- video. I do not have a remote.
please help. thanks.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi cw2728


Make sure the S-video cable pins are not bent or the cable broken internally. The squiggly lines means there is a bad connection being made and it is distorting the picture. Another source which can distort picture is excessive EM waves from other devices. Keep all cables away from power sources, cordless phones, or other cables that may generate magnetic interference with your projector. 


post back your findings.


----------



## cw2728 (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks but nope, that didn't do it. got anything else?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You will need a remote to adjust the tracking. On your last post you said that one isn't available, you can pick up a cheap universal remote that has such a feature or look for the original on e-bay. The remote is a definite must for picture adjustment when controls are not available on the device so that troubleshooting your problem can proceed to the next level.


----------

